#   >  >   .;

## ikaros1978

.      ,    ?    ?         ?            ?
                       ()        .

----------


## p.gabr

(6L6)       (  )

----------

ikaros1978 (02-05-11)

----------


## ikaros1978

....   .... ...         .. ! Thanks

----------


## Spirtos

,       ,      .

----------


## mariosm

.                  .

----------


## ikaros1978

.              !

----------


## mariosm

...  :

http://www.shadowguarddev.com/alex/anodizing/

 :

http://astro.neutral.org/anodise2.shtml

----------


## p.gabr

( )

----------


## thanasis 1

,                     ??

----------


## SV1JRT

??

----------


## thanasis 1

,                .
             ??

----------


## Gaou

.           . 

          .           (        )        .               .                      "."

    .     (         )     .              .

          .          (   ,   uv )                           .

                  ....! 

  (          )          .

             .               (  )       (      ) 

                    .         ..

----------


## thanasis 1

,              .
        .

----------


## ultra

primer    . 
      ,         , 
    2   primer. 
              ,     ,     primer.
 ,  ,    (    )           .
          .
 ,       .

----------


## sakisr

zink primer ( ).            !                 !
          !-      ( ).           .  10+            .       .     .

----------


## teresos

> ,                .
>              ??



thanasis 1,

     ...

      ,            ,
    ...     . 
  ,     (  )       (   2 ).


 ,    ... (     ).

     ,           ,    :
       ,   ,  (2 - )      ,    
  (        )     ,     .
        400-600    ""          .
            . 
        ,    ""      !!!

        ,      ,         
   ,           .

----------

thanasis 1 (26-05-16)

----------


## Gaou

.         primer    .                           . :Tongue2:                .....!

https://youtu.be/sI-oiBKAyOY

----------


## auto_mitch

*Powder Coating*         ,      ,    .
*https://toemat.com/powder-coating/*

----------


## katmadas

,   .

           .

    ..    "    ."
   ?

----------


## Gaou

> ,   .
> 
>            .
> 
>     ..    "    ."
>    ?



    . 
                    (        )           .              .       (       )          ????            ....?      .           (                      ),     h   .        . ....!

----------


## thanasis 1

,   teresos()                    .
    ??
         ,            ??   .





> .



   .

----------


## Gaou

....!        ...!             .

----------


## thanasis 1

> ** ....!        ...!             .



??       ??





> ,            ,
>     ...     . 
>   , *    (  )*        (   2 ).



       .

----------


## Gaou

(  .)      .        .

https://www.google.gr/search?q=%CE%B1%CF%83%CF%84%CE%B1%CF%81%CE%B9+%CE%  B1%CE%BB%CE%BF%CF%85%CE%BC%CE%B9%CE%BD%CE%B9%CE%BF  %CF%85&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEw  ium-Ca6_fMAhXJBsAKHdmxDlQQsAQINQ&biw=1216&bih=673



https://www.google.gr/search?q=aluminium+primer&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=  X&ved=0ahUKEwi0_d-w6_fMAhUqCcAKHUYGA5sQ_AUIBygB&biw=1216&bih=673

             . H dulux    (  )       .           .

               .              .

        .       .            .        ....!

----------


## katmadas

> . 
>                     (        )           .              .       (       )          ????            ....?      .           (                      ),     h   .        . ....!




             .

----------


## thanasis 1

> .



    !




> (  .)      .        .
> 
> https://www.google.gr/search?q=%CE%B...%81%CE%B9+%CE%   B1%CE%BB%CE%BF%CF%85%CE%BC%CE%B9%CE%BD%CE%B9%CE%BF   %CF%85&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEw   ium-Ca6_fMAhXJBsAKHdmxDlQQsAQINQ&biw=1216&bih=673
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.google.gr/search?q=aluminium+primer&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=    X&ved=0ahUKEwi0_d-w6_fMAhUqCcAKHUYGA5sQ_AUIBygB&biw=1216&bih=673
> 
>               . H dulux    (  )        .            .
> ...



!

----------


## leosedf

Etch primers  ?      ?

----------


## Gaou

> Etch primers  ?      ?



    .            .                    .. 
         ,            (      )      ....!

               90       .



                .   



              .   .

            .

 

            -          . 



                 .

----------

